

The iPod? It's bound to fail (and the other predictions the experts would rather forget) - parenthesis
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/the-ipod-its-bound-to-fail-and-the-other-predictions-the-experts-would-rather-forget-1061286.html

======
PieSquared
_"What Bill Gates can't deny is providing the following nugget of perspicacity
to the 2004 World Economic Forum. "Two years from now," the father of modern
information technology said, "spam will be solved". As anyone with an email
account can testify, the avalanche shows no sign of receding."_

Spam may not be solved... but in some ways - and for me - it is. I don't think
I've seen a single spam message in the two or three years since I've started
using gMail, and I am always quite amused when my family talks about how much
spam it gets... (Nor do gmail filters mark things I want as spam).

~~~
whatusername
1 spam a month in my inbox with gmail (if that). (maybe about the same in a
corporate Lotus/Domino environment) Gmail does very occasionally mark some
random email list I sign up for as spam - this isn't a concern - as to be
honest - it's usually the stuff that I don't want anyway.

To me that's solved in terms of email.

